# Problem posting images...



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

This looks like a good place to get help.  I can no longer post my own photos from my computer.  The browse option when I click on the 'image' icon is gone, only the 'paste url' box is there.  Any one know what to do?

Operator error?


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

Try rebooting.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> Try rebooting.


Thanks mike.  Still getting same box - grey box to paste the 'image url' - with a red insert button or a white cancel button at the bottom, nothing else.  I know I was able to browse and select images not long ago - can't figure it out.  Can still browse for the avatar.


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Try rebooting.
> ...


I would get that sometimes for whatever reason so what I had to do was upload my images to an image hosting website and then paste the link between  image brackets like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

This is a good place so far.

Upload Image — Free Image Hosting


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

Weird.  Just clicked on upload file.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 30, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Try rebooting.
> ...



I'd suggest imgur.com for hosting files. You don't even have to make an account.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

Gonna try another one.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you mike and Marion for the suggestions. Guess I got it figured out. ...for now.


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> View attachment 157515
> 
> Weird.  Just clicked on upload file.


All I had to do was respond!


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

wooohooo!  on a roll now!!!


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Gonna try another one.
> 
> View attachment 157516


Sorry, I just had to take all the Halloween out of that!


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

lol...and after all the work I did putting the gloom into it. The hasty original...unedited.  I called the gloomy dark version 'Rebecca's Manderley' but it's actually Dungeness on Cumberland Island.


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

The gloomy one looked cool, I just like to mess with images. Here's one:



 

George the cat with the zoom ring spun during exposure.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 30, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> This looks like a good place to get help.  I can no longer post my own photos from my computer.  The browse option when I click on the 'image' icon is gone, only the 'paste url' box is there.  Any one know what to do?
> 
> Operator error?



SeaGal - Please do yourself a favor and don't post ANYTHING personal in this forum

I can tell you for a fact from experience that there are trolls here who *will* figure out your identity.

PM me as to where you can honestly trust photograph posting


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

SeaGal, all you gotta do is open your image in Photoshop, Photoshop Elements, or similar program and select "save for web", or a similar menu choice if not PS, and it will save your image with ALL the exif data removed. No matter what the troll says.





You probably know, but in case you don't EXIF data is all the info the camera stores about the image with the image file. It can store your name and address and phone as well but you have to tell the camera to do that.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> View attachment 157521


Ok, you're good!  No fair tho' - I only have a point and shoot! 


 


But, have you got chalk?...


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> SeaGal, all you gotta do is open your image in Photoshop, Photoshop Elements, or similar program and select "save for web", or a similar menu choice if not PS, and it will save your image with ALL the exif data removed. No matter what the troll says.
> 
> View attachment 157541
> 
> You probably know, but in case you don't EXIF data is all the info the camera stores about the image with the image file. It can store your name and address and phone as well but you have to tell the camera to do that.



I do have a program that will make a copy with all possible personal properties removed.  Also have a photoshop account which I can use.  Appreciate the advice and reminder.


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 157521
> ...


Thank you, but I don't get the chalk reference. If you're really into taking pictures you can get some good deals on used cameras and lenses at keh.com. They have all kinds of good used gear. Here is a very good deal you can get and will take excellent pictures:



 



The tide on the beach shot I took was taken with this very camera lens combo, and it originally sold for 1400.00!

Also, I bought  a used Nikon D3300 with lens from them for 299.00, like new. It only had 500 pictures taken with it. Nikon says that their shutter life averages around 100,000 shots.

I just ordered a D7000 camera body from them and can't wait to get it. It's far superior to my D90.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 30, 2017)

My first digital was a Pentax OptioW30 underwater camera.  We bought it to carry on the boat.  It takes amazing macros for a p&s.  Now I use a Cannon PowerShot SX40 HS.  The image quality is not as good as the little Pentax. I either need to upgrade, or spend more time learning the features of the Cannon.  Thanks for the info.

The chalk reference was to the pastel I recently finished- it was meant as a haha response to your beautiful surf scene...kinda like...ok, yea, but can you do_ this_?!?


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

No, I can't draw so well. Nice pastel!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 30, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 157521
> ...



Yep!


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You look nice in that dress Mary.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...


----------

